# Quotes



## webcol (Aug 29, 2009)

Im bored and thinking about quotes - Movies, famous people etc and basically would like to hear peoples favourite quotes. 
To begin my first is my signature, and my second is "to weird to live but to rare to die" fear and loathing in las vegas.


----------



## FAY (Aug 29, 2009)

Like shooting fish in a barrel....


----------



## webcol (Aug 29, 2009)

You dont know what you got till its gone..


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 29, 2009)

such is life


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 29, 2009)

pay for paradise put up a parking lot XD


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 29, 2009)

"I spend most of my money on booze, birds and fast cars, the rest i squandered"


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 29, 2009)

Peter: Hey hey I got an idea. Lets play "I Never." You got to drink if you did the thing that the person says they never did.
Cleveland: Oh I got one, I never slept with a women with the lights on.
(They all drink.)
Joe: I'll go next, uh I never had sex with Cleveland's wife.
(Quagmire and Cleveland drink.)
Peter: alright lets see uh, I never did a chick in a Logan airport bathroom.
(Only Quagmire drinks.)
****About 33 drinks later****
Peter: God lets see what else is there um...I never gave a reach-around to a spider monkey while reciting the Pledge of Alligence.
Quagmire: Oh God.
(Quagmire takes a drink.)
Joe: I uh I never picked up an illegal alien at Home Depot to take home a choke me while I touch myself.
Quagmire: Oh come on!
(Quagmire drinks again.)
Peter: I never did the same thing except with someone from Joann Fabrics.
Quagmire: Oh God this is ridiculous. You guys suck! (Drinks more and passes out.)


----------



## hallie (Aug 29, 2009)

_bring out the gimp..._


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 29, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> pay for paradise put up a parking lot XD


 
lol i think you will find that it is actually "they paved paridise and put up a parking lot"

close


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 29, 2009)

-cry- i tried!


----------



## Khagan (Aug 29, 2009)

I guess it would be my sig =p.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 29, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Im bored and thinking about quotes - Movies, famous people etc and basically would like to hear peoples favourite quotes.
> To begin my first is my signature, and my second is "to weird to live but to rare to die" fear and loathing in las vegas.



When the going get weird the weird turn pro.

The only ones left with any confidence at all are the New Dumb. It is the beginning of the end of our world as we knew it. Doom is the operative ethic.

Paranoia is just another word for ignorance.

Bush is a natural-born loser with a filthy-rich daddy who pimped his son out to rich oil-mongers. He hates music, football and sex, in no particular order, and he is no fun at all.

In a closed society where everybody's guilty, the only crime is getting caught. In a world of thieves, the only final sin is stupidity.

No point mentioning those bats, I thought. The poor ******* will see them soon enough.

It never got weird enough for me.


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Big Lebowski :

What do you do for recreation? 

Oh, the usual. I bowl. Drive around. The occasional acid flashback.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 29, 2009)

Elvis has left the building.........


----------



## TheDarkRose (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats what she said.
Also my sig


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 29, 2009)

Never argue with an idiot
they bring you down to their level and then beat you with experience


----------



## Kersten (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh George, not the livestock!

Damn! Where in a tight spot!

Pete: Wait a minute. Who elected you leader of this outfit? 
Ulysses Everett McGill: Well Pete, I figured it should be the one with the capacity for abstract thought. But if that ain't the consensus view, then hell, let's put it to a vote. 
Pete: Suits me. I'm voting for yours truly. 
Ulysses Everett McGill: Well I'm voting for yours truly too. 
[Everett and Pete look at Delmar for the deciding vote] 
Delmar O'Donnell: Okay... I'm with you fellas.

Well, there are all manner of lesser imps and demons, Pete, but the great Satan hisself is red and scaly with a bifurcated tail, and he carries a hay fork.

I don't want FOP Damn it, I'm a Dapper Dan Man! 

They... left... his... heart! 

How's my hair?

Ulysses Everett McGill: What'd the devil give you for your soul, Tommy? 
Tommy Johnson: Well, he taught me to play this here guitar real good. 
Delmar O'Donnell: Oh son, for that you sold your everlasting soul? 
Tommy Johnson: Well, I wasn't usin' it. 

I'll tell you what I am - I'm the damn paterfamilias!


----------



## Shonfield (Aug 29, 2009)

If you think twice before saying something you'll find everyone talking about something else


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 30, 2009)

"Thats some bad hat Harry".

"...we've got knives, sharp sticks", "Knock it off Hudson".

"Here's an impression for ya. Caw caw BANG, *edited* I'm dead"

"One shall stand, one shall fall"


Not going to say what movies they are from, see if ya's can figure them out. All pretty easy.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 30, 2009)

life is like a pubic hair on a toilet seat, u don;t know when it's gona be flushed down....


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 30, 2009)

"he who makes a beast out of himself, gets rid of the pain of being a man"


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 30, 2009)

"So what if I am FAT!! Your UGLY and at least I can DIET!!"


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 30, 2009)

Deuteronomy 22:28-29 If a man is caught in the act of raping a young woman who is not engaged, he must pay fifty pieces of silver to her father. Then he must marry the young woman... because he violated her, and he will never be allowed to divorce her.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 30, 2009)

from good ole 'KINGSWOOD COUNTRY"
'money on the fridge wog..'
'NOT the bloody kingswood!'


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 30, 2009)

waruikazi thats gold, im sure it dettered many men!


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 30, 2009)

Purples a fruit .


----------



## slim6y (Aug 30, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Im bored and thinking about quotes - Movies, famous people etc and basically would like to hear peoples favourite quotes.
> To begin my first is my signature, and my second is "to weird to live but to rare to die" fear and loathing in las vegas.



Not as good as (from the same movie):

"two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half-full of cocaine and a whole galaxy of multicolored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers.... A quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of Budweiser, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls..."

"But the only thing that worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible than a man in the depths of an ether binge..."


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 30, 2009)

Auctioner: Our first item is a pair of panties confiscated from a prostitute. 
Quagmire: Fifty bucks. 
Auctioner: She had nine STDs. 
Quagmire: Forty-five bucks. 
Auctioner: And when we caught her she wet herself. 
Quagmire: Fifty bucks


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it friendly?...of course its friendly ..
will it bite ?...nah it wont bite its friendly ...
IT BIT ME!.you said it wouldnt bite me....
I know I lied .......


----------



## euphorion (Aug 30, 2009)

"I cannot bring myself to believe in a benevolent and omnipotent god who designedly created a parasitic wasp which the express intention of it feeding within the living bodies of catipillars." - Charles Darwin

love it


----------



## Sel (Aug 30, 2009)

Peter: Oh my God, Brian, there's a message in my alpha-bits, it says "Ooooooo" 
Brian: Peter, those are cheerios.


Guy on Airplane: Oh great, I always end up sitting next to a damn baby.
Stewie: What did you just say?
Lois: Stewie, stop fussing.
Stewie: Pipe down Lois. (Slaps guy on head.) Hey big man, turn around. Oh you can't hear me now. I was going to watch the movie, but forget it. For the next 5 hours, you're my bitch.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2009)

while we speak, time is envious and is running away from us.


----------



## Brianna (Aug 30, 2009)

My economics teacher always used to say; "x was running around like a hairy chicken"

We told him the saying was "running around like a headless chicken" but he liked his version better.


----------



## thals (Aug 30, 2009)

My sig n of course a family guy quote from the marvellous Peter Griffin:
"If I'm a child that means you're a pedophile, and I'll be damned if I'm going stand here and take this from a pervert."


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Is it friendly?...of course its friendly ..
> will it bite ?...nah it wont bite its friendly ...
> IT BIT ME!.you said it wouldnt bite me....
> I know I lied .......


 I forgot to add this was what I had said when a work mate came home with hubby and saw my sons pet male big testicle rat in a cage on our freezer :lol::lol::lol::lol:...I still remember the blood ...one of the best tags from a rat ever ...and his finger ohhh his fingeeeerrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## kakariki (Aug 30, 2009)

A few of the many I like.....
 Keep smiling. It makes people wonder what you're up to....
 Live your life with no regrets, cos at one time it was exactly what you wanted....
 Love is just a word until you find someone to give it definition....
 Being happy is the choice I make in spite of the obstacles strewn in my path....
 Be who you are & say what you feel because those who mind, don't matter & those who matter, don't mind....
 Life's journey is not to arrive safely at the grave in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out shouting.." @#%*!!!! What a ride!!!"....
 Don't hate me till I give you reason, don't judge me until you know the whole story......
 If you want to know who your real friends are, stuff up & see who is standing by your side.....

+ my sig...


----------



## slim6y (Aug 30, 2009)

If at first she doesn't love you - stalk her until she changes her mind.


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 30, 2009)

do you think when jesus comes back he ever wants to see another f*#king cross??!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 30, 2009)

"Here's an impression for ya. Caw caw BANG, *edited* I'm dead"

Thats from "The Crow" ;P when they shoot his crow :cry:


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 30, 2009)

jaws,were going to need a bigger boat!!


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 30, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> "Here's an impression for ya. Caw caw BANG, *edited* I'm dead"
> 
> Thats from "The Crow" ;P when they shoot his crow :cry:



Great movie. Awesome soundtrack to go with it to.
I was wondering if anyone would guess it.

"Stop me if you've heard this one. Jesus Christ walks into a hotel, he hands the in keeper 3 nails and asks, Can ya put me up for the night?"


----------



## webcol (Aug 30, 2009)

Mother is the name of god on the hearts and lips of all children, Morphine is bad for ya!


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 30, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Mother is the name of god on the hearts and lips of all children, Morphine is bad for ya!



Think you need to watch the movie again. It's "Mother is the name for god on the lips and hearts of all children"  Close enough though, I will let ya get away with it.


----------



## webcol (Sep 1, 2009)

'This is me at my most sadistic'
'why so serious?'
they call it a le royale with cheese


----------



## pinkmus (Sep 3, 2009)

'I always tell the truth. Even when I lie' (hope its close to the original)

-Will


----------



## aussie.snakes (Sep 3, 2009)

It is the tigers and crocodiles with two legs that are the most dangerous.


----------



## SnapKitten (Sep 3, 2009)

"If toast always lands butter-side down, and cats always land on their feet, what happens if you strap toast on the back of a cat and drop it?" 


Me? I'm dishonest, and a dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest. Honestly. It's the honest ones you want to watch out for, because you can never predict when they're going to do something incredibly...stupid.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 3, 2009)

"I keep trying to lose weight but it keeps finding me"

"Self delusion is holding in the stomach when stepping on the scales"

"Scientists have discovered an anti-world where time runs backwards and everything as we know it is in reverse - we call it Monday Mornings!"

"The best safety device in a car is a rear vision mirror with a police car in it"

"Lifes a bitch, but some of the puppies are cute!"


----------



## webcol (Oct 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Well obviously theres the two in my siggy. 

A couple of other favourites..

"The quality of a person's life is in direct proportion to their committment to excellence, regardless of their chosen field of endeavour" - Vincent T. Lombardi

"Whats Minnie without Mickey, Whats Tigger without Pooh, Whats Spongebob without Patrick, whats me without you?" - Author Unknown.

"Bad Artists Copy, Good Artists Steal" -Pablo Picasso,

"When Life Gives you Lemons, Throw em in Paris Hiltons eyes!!" - Author Unknown.

"Live everyday as thought it were your last, leave no mountain unclimbed, nor no stone unturned, expore the world." - Author also Unknown.

Just a couple of my faves.


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

Look at the hat, i am mrs nesbit- toystory


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 25, 2009)

Dad i dug another hole..... its filling with water.


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 25, 2009)

If you're a cowboy and you're dragging a guy behind your horse, I bet it would make you really mad if you looked back and the guy was reading a magazine.

I can picture in my mind a world without war, a world without hate. And I can picture us attacking that world, because they'd never expect it.

Before you criticise someone, walk a mile in their shoes. That way, you'll be a mile from them and you'll have their shoes.

If you ever reach total enlightenment while you're drinking a beer, I bet it makes beer shoot out your nose.


----------



## webcol (Oct 27, 2009)

*“There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die.”*


----------



## Kersten (Oct 27, 2009)

webcol said:


> *“There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die.”*



Oh Hunter....is just a god


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 27, 2009)

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of the evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and goodwill, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper, and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee!


----------



## webcol (Oct 27, 2009)

Bonustokin said:


> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of the evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and goodwill, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper, and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee!


 
royale with chees


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 27, 2009)

'Can anything be stupider than that a man has the right to kill me because he lives on the other side of a river and his ruler has a quarrel with mine, though I have not quarrelled with him?' – Pascal

"Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely. Great men are almost always bad men"- Lord Acton

'Nobody can make you feel inferior without your consent' - Eleanor Roosevelt

'Victims? Aren't we all'

'A building gets torched, all that is left is ashes. I used to think that was true about everything, families, friends, feelings. But now I know, that sometimes if love proves real, two people who are meant to be together, nothing can keep them apart'. 

Because some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## twylaskye (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't wanna get naked with the bears. And stop trying to stick that in me! - Lenore comics by Roman Dirge.
Peope say i am a terrible person. But i have the heart of a young girl.... in a jar on my desk. Adapted from a quote by Stephen King.


----------



## mwloco (Oct 27, 2009)

From Rocknrolla
even tho he's off his face sumhow wat he says makes sense. very poetic
*
Johnny Quid:* You see that pack of Virginia killing sticks on the end of the piano? 
*Pete:* Yes. 
*Johnny Quid:* All you need to know about life is retained in those four walls. You will notice that one of your personalities is seduced by the illusions of grandeur - the gold packet of king size with a regal insignia, an attractive implication towards grandeur and wealth, the subtle suggestion that cigarettes are indeed your royal and loyal friends, and that, Pete, is a lie. 
Your other personality is trying to draw your attention to the flip side of the discussion, written in boring bold black and white, it's a statement that these neat little soldiers of death and in fact trying to kill you and that, Pete, is the truth. 
Oh, beauty is a beguiling call to death and i'm addicted to the sweet pitch of its siren. 
That that starts sweet ends bitter, and that which starts bitter ends sweet. 
That is why you and i love the drugs and that is also why I cannot give that painting back. now please, pass me a light. 
*Pete:* Oh you are something special, Mr johnny quid.


----------



## webbo10 (Oct 27, 2009)

Even if a *snake* is not poisonous, it should pretend to be venomous.”


----------



## Rach85 (Oct 27, 2009)

This is my latest favourite quote, :
'When the love of power is overcome by the power of love, the world will know peace..'
Jimi Hendrix


----------



## kellyandgreg (Oct 27, 2009)

build it and they will come


----------



## jessb (Oct 27, 2009)

"When I'm good I am very very good, but when I'm bad I'm better." Mae West.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 27, 2009)

I started out in life with nothing !...........i still have most of it left !


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 27, 2009)

Im not fat i just ate someone who is


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 27, 2009)

If you break a wriiten contract with me il sue you,
If you break a vegral contract with me il kill you!

Sounds best with an Italian or New Jersey accent


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 27, 2009)

Im as serious as global warming. (is that a quote?)
patience is a virtue


----------



## dreamkiller (Oct 28, 2009)

i lost my virginity... but i kept the box it came in...


----------



## webcol (Oct 28, 2009)

IT put The Lotion on the skin
It putS tHE Lotion iN The BaSket!


----------



## wicca4life7 (Oct 28, 2009)

heard this one the other day for an english test about euphemisms made me laugh so much!

"calling an illegal immigrant a unlicensed tourist, is like calling a drug dealer an unlicensed pharmasist"


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2009)

love the family guy quotes, love the show, everything on it is funny


russel coight quote: crocodiles can grow up to 20 feet, but most only have 4"


also sawyer off the show lost always says funny stuff, gotta be a fan of the show to like them though


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Russell Coight*: The outback is a dangerous place and I should know, I've injured myself out there. All I have to say is two words. Be ware. 

*Russell Coight*: I gained most of my vast knowledge of the outback from my father Russell Coight Snr, who taught me everything I know before he died from a combination of a self-inflicted axe wound, sunstroke, and snake-bite. 

*Russell Coight*: Out here, survival is the name of the game. Only it's not a game; it's deadly serious. 

*Russell Coight*: He was presented with a difficult decision: push on into the stretching deserts, or return home to his wife. 

*Russell Coight*: The difference between seeing someone and NOT seeing someone in the outback is 110 square kilometers. That's alotta land, and not many people. Depending on where you are within that land.If you're in a town, the numbers go right up. 

*Russell Coight*: Some of the animals are nocturnal, so the best time to see them is at night. Only you can't see them, because it's dark. 

*Russell Coight*: The cattle froze to death, which proved something of a setback - although it did make the muster considerably easier. 

*Russell Coight*: I never go into the outback without a decent supply of water, and the general rule for how much you'll need is three litres per day, per person, per man, per degree over 25 degrees celcius, per kilometre if walking on foot, in the winter months dividing it by two, plus... another litre... at the end.


----------



## Weezer (Oct 28, 2009)

Never met a wise man, if so it's a woman.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 13, 2009)

Inspiration does not come from the quote itself, but rather the person behind it.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quagmire: Hey there sweetie, how old are you? 
Connie: 16. 
Quagmire: 18? You're first.
Connie: Mom! 
Quagmire: I like where this is goin'! Giggidy, giggidy, gig-gi-dy


[Quagmire sees a cheerleader tied up in a bathroom stall] 
Quagmire: Dear diary: Jackpot.


Peter (after Lois tells him he's childish): "If I'm a child that means you're a pedophile, and I'll be damned if i'm going stand here and take this from a pervert." 


Lois: Peter,why are we stopped?
Peter: Yeah, I'll have three cheeseburgers...
Lois: Peter for God's sakes she's havin' a baby!
Peter: Oh that's right...and a kid's meal... and uh,I, I guess I'll have fries...if I have fries is anyone else gonna have any? Cuz,uh I don't wanna be the only one eatin' them... I'll feel like a fatty.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 13, 2009)

Peter: Don't worry Chris. Sometimes it's good not to fit in. (Flashback to Veitnam)
Peter (dressed in a clown suit): You guys are stupid. Their gonna be looking for army people. 


(Peter has to come up with a fake name on the spot, so he looks around the room to get inspiration)
Peter Griffin: Uh... my name is...(he sees a pea) 
Peter Griffin: Pea... 
(he sees a woman crying)
Peter Griffin: ... tear... 
(he sees a Griffin fly by) 
Peter Griffin: ... Griffin. Peter Griffin 


Peter - I'm afraid I have some very bad news, your wife's gonna be a vegetable. You're gonna have to bathe her, feed her, and care for her for the rest of your life. 
Guy - OH MY GOD!
Peter - No no no, I'm just kiddin. She's dead.


Peter: I'll handle it, Lois. I read a book about this sort of thing once.
Brian: Are you sure it was a book? Are you sure it wasn't nothing?
Peter: Oh yeah. 


Peter: (Grabs the microphone at a fast food restaurant) Attention restaurant customers: Testicles. That is all.


Glen Quagmire: Hello, 911? It's Quagmire. Yeah, it's caught in the window this time. 


Quagmire (running through mall and accidentally into the camera room): Where am I, am I dead?
Security Guard: No, this is where we monitor all the dressing rooms in the mall so we can keep an eye out for shoplifters.
(Woman on Monitor has heart attack)
Quagmire: Oh my God! That one's having a heart attack! (Runs to womans dressing room.)
Quagmire: (Rubs womans chest and breathes in her mouth. Woman becomes conscious.)
Woman#2: That was amazing!
Woman#3: You saved her life!
Woman#4: Thank God you know CPR!
Quagmire: What the hell is CPR?


----------



## billiemay (Nov 13, 2009)

*SAUL
* 
Ah, the cross-joint. You've never seen
one of these? Not surprising. They are,
like, the apex of the vortex of joint
engineering. NASA built the first one in 
the eighties. 

* DALE
* You can actually smoke that contraption?* SAUL
* You light all three ends at the same
time, then, you smoke it as it resonates
the main section, creating a "trifecta"
of smoking power. It's like, three times
as powerful as a normal joint.

* DALE
* Well, be careful with that thing.

* SAUL
* Dude...you wanna smoke this thing with
me?

* SAUL
* I can't even light it on my own.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 14, 2009)

love pinnaple express lol, one of the best movies out, stoned people are always funny, any fans of that I reccomend you get out grandmas boy as it is also about stoners and is heaps funny.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 14, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> love pinnaple express lol, one of the best movies out, stoned people are always funny, any fans of that I reccomend you get out grandmas boy as it is also about stoners and is heaps funny.


agreed.
and half-baked.
".... but have you tried it ..... on WEED?" love Jon Stewart.

But they really are movies by stoners, for stoners ... lol


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 14, 2009)

oh and:

95 ... 96 .... 13 ..... 64 ........ banana


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 14, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> agreed.
> and half-baked.
> ".... but have you tried it ..... on WEED?" love Jon Stewart.
> 
> But they really are movies by stoners, for stoners ... lol


 
havnt seen that one might get it out. another great movie is harold and kumar, both are hilarious in my opinion, I loved escape from guantanimo bay the best, was just so funny with all the stereotypes of people like the southerners, the clan, the black people and all that, was great. guess I am going a bit of topic from quotes lol so here is quotes


*Dante*: Dr. Shakalu brought my some crazy Zimbabwe weed that turns you into a deer. 
*Alex*: You do know that lions eat deer, right? 
*Dante*: Thats true kid. Doctor, we gotta be careful.

*Dante*: [_while stoned_] Drive, monkey, drive


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 14, 2009)

If something is too hard to do, it's not worth doing it ....


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 14, 2009)

dr cox: you're an annoying whiny man-child!
- scrubs


----------



## bongie555 (Nov 14, 2009)

what is best in life? 
To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women.


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 14, 2009)

All our knowledge begins with the senses, proceeds then to the understanding, and ends with reason. There is nothing higher than reason


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 14, 2009)

Animal House ; Lets face it its your fault , you f##ked up , you trusted us .


----------



## Sarah24 (Nov 14, 2009)

This is Bob. Bob has B!tch t*ts. - fight club. lol


----------



## chondrogreen (Nov 14, 2009)

Women are a funny breed.
Take my wife...NO, SERIOUSLY, TAKE HER!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 14, 2009)

Clint Eastwood in "The Unforgiven"

Will Munny: It's a hell of a thing, killing a man. Take away all he's got and all he's ever gonna have. 
The Schofield Kid: Yeah, well, I guess they had it coming. 
Will Munny: We all got it coming, kid.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 14, 2009)

Always carry a flagon of whiskey in case of snakebite and furthermore always carry a small snake. 

I cook with wine, sometimes I even add it to the food. 

I like children - fried.

I never drink water because of the disgusting things that fish do in it. 

It was a woman who drove me to drink, and I never had the courtesy to thank her for it. 

It's morally wrong to allow a sucker to keep his money. 

Women are like elephants. I like to look at 'em, but I wouldn't want to own one. 

W. C. Fields


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 14, 2009)

"A hero is no braver than an ordinary man, but he is brave five minutes longer” - Ralph Waldo Emerson

"When you get to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on" - Franklin D Roosevelt

"The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy."
-Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2009)

'Wanna get laid?................crawl up a chooks bum and wait!"


----------

